# Colin James



## _MelissA_ (Jan 5, 2007)

Hello. 
Colin James is giving a gig in Moncton (02/14), and all tickets are sold.
So, I'm here to wonder you if you have a ticket to sell. If you want to sell it, it's maybe, unfortunately, you cannot go to this gig... But you can make me happy, very happy. :wink:  
Do not think that I wish you have a hindrance. Far from me this bad thought.

On it, good continuation :tongue:

Euh... For my defence, I would like to say that I am French and that this year I study Spanish... Please forgive mistakes of spelling, grammar and the others... Thanx!

oh, for more informations about Colin James and his gigs: colinjames.com

Ciao


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Welcome to the forum, Melissa. Are you going to be in Canada during this time? I would imagine that there will be tickets availabe locally if it is sold out. You will have to pay a little premium but I am sure you could secure a few seats. Ticketmaster is not listing that show.


----------



## _MelissA_ (Jan 5, 2007)

Merci...euh... Thank you for your answer. I don't live in your beautiful country. I have to go to study, one year, in two years. This ticket isn't for me. 
I would like to be sure to have a ticket... I would inquire to be sure that they sell others tickets in Moncton.
However, if somebody wants to sell them, I am a buyer.
thanx again.

Bye


----------



## Wild Bill (May 3, 2006)

_MelissA_ said:


> Hello.
> 
> Euh... For my defence, I would like to say that I am French and that this year I study Spanish... Please forgive mistakes of spelling, grammar and the others... Thanx!
> 
> Ciao


Ca va, MelissA! Je pense que tu dit l'anglais plus mieux que je parle la belle langue!

Bon chance a M James...:smilie_flagge17: 

Wild Bill (Gillaume le Savage? Comment on dit en francais?)


----------



## _MelissA_ (Jan 5, 2007)

Wild Bill said:


> Wild Bill (Gillaume le Savage? Comment on dit en francais?)



Guillaume le Sauvage lol
...


----------

